
Please Stop "Fixing" Font Smoothing - joshuacc
http://www.usabilitypost.com/2012/11/05/stop-fixing-font-smoothing/
======
devindotcom
Yeah, I'm just waiting on this to become a useful standard and for resolutions
to be universally high enough to really make it work. I've disabled font
smoothing almost altogether on my machine, which makes some sites look a bit
odd, but it improves readability for all the PC-oriented bitmapped fonts that
make up the bulk of my reading.

------
pdog
I think ignorance the main reason designers keep misusing it. I, for one,
simply didn't know any better and would always throw one of these in my CSS:

    
    
        -webkit-font-smoothing: antialiased; /* Fix for webkit rendering */

------
marssaxman
Why on earth is this decision left up to the page designer in the first place?

